# Pressing windows button and searching things



## Cyberve (Jun 18, 2021)

Hello, when I press the windows button to open up games like rainbow six siege, the icon doesn't show.

Icon is suppose to look like this








But it only shows this










Can anyone help? Thank you


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried selecting the "Pin to Start"?

This should add it to the Start menu.


----------



## Cyberve (Jun 18, 2021)

I just want it to have a picture lol. I dont know why its white. Any adivce? Thanks


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Picture of what?


----------



## Cyberve (Jun 18, 2021)

Usually theres a picture of that.

but theres no picture



















thanks


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Where did you get this copy of Rainbow?

And how was it installed?


----------



## Cyberve (Jun 18, 2021)

steam


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Did you pay for it, if so how much?

I see several different prices for it!


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Right-click on the icon from the menu, choose *More*, and then *Open file location*. This will open up File Explorer and take you to the file being called. Right-click on that file, choose *Properties*, and then see if it shows the correct icon in the dialogue box. If so, click on the Change icon button, choose that icon picture, and then hit *OK* twice. Sometimes it'll bring it back properly; sometimes it won't.


----------



## Cyberve (Jun 18, 2021)

DaveA said:


> Did you pay for it, if so how much?
> 
> I see several different prices for it!


um i dont think thats answering my question.. i got it for around 20usd


----------



## Cyberve (Jun 18, 2021)

lochlomonder said:


> Right-click on the icon from the menu, choose *More*, and then *Open file location*. This will open up File Explorer and take you to the file being called. Right-click on that file, choose *Properties*, and then see if it shows the correct icon in the dialogue box. If so, click on the Change icon button, choose that icon picture, and then hit *OK* twice. Sometimes it'll bring it back properly; sometimes it won't.


Thank you. I will try it. Hopefully it works.


----------



## Cyberve (Jun 18, 2021)

lochlomonder said:


> Right-click on the icon from the menu, choose *More*, and then *Open file location*. This will open up File Explorer and take you to the file being called. Right-click on that file, choose *Properties*, and then see if it shows the correct icon in the dialogue box. If so, click on the Change icon button, choose that icon picture, and then hit *OK* twice. Sometimes it'll bring it back properly; sometimes it won't.












it looks like this


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Cyberve said:


> um i dont think thats answering my question.. i got it for around 20usd


There are many sites that are not legal but sell products.
Also, "Steam" is how, not where you got it from?


----------



## Cyberve (Jun 18, 2021)

DaveA said:


> There are many sites that are not legal but sell products.
> Also, "Steam" is how, not where you got it from?


Dude are you asking me how I got siege, what gives?


----------



## Cyberve (Jun 18, 2021)

lochlomonder said:


> Right-click on the icon from the menu, choose *More*, and then *Open file location*. This will open up File Explorer and take you to the file being called. Right-click on that file, choose *Properties*, and then see if it shows the correct icon in the dialogue box. If so, click on the Change icon button, choose that icon picture, and then hit *OK* twice. Sometimes it'll bring it back properly; sometimes it won't.


I don't think its working. Any more tips?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Cyberve said:


> Dude are you asking me how I got siege, what gives?


The question is relevant as many games are downloaded from unreliable sources and that can affect how their appear or perform as well as install some malware in the process.

I've edited your post for language as this is a family friendly site.


----------



## Cyberve (Jun 18, 2021)

Cookiegal said:


> The question is relevant as many games are downloaded from unreliable sources and that can affect how their appear or perform as well as install some malware in the process.
> 
> I've edited your post for language as this is a family friendly site.


Bruh, Steam is a reliable site....It used to show but not it doesn't show.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Cyberve said:


> View attachment 291103
> 
> 
> it looks like this


Okay, by the looks of this it's referencing the shortcut from your AppData folder, and can't see the icon associated with the shortcut. As an alternative, open File Explorer and navigate to C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common and look for the Rainbow 6 directory (I don't know what it'll be called offhand).

Once you're in there, look for the executable which launches the program, since this one should have the proper icon associated with it. When you find it, left-click on it to highlight it, and then right-click and choose *Pin to Start*.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You may be interested in this news article regarding Steam. This could be the reason you're having problems:

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...team-epic-games-store-and-ea-origin-accounts/


----------

